# History Podcasts



## svalbard (Jan 12, 2021)

I generally find History Podcasts more of a miss than a hit. However I have just discovered The Rest is History Podcast by Tom Holland and Dominic Sandbrook. It is really good and the two presenters whilst not only being excellent scholars and very engaging.


----------

